# Chinook Hops



## Lindsay Dive (13/12/07)

Hi all,

Anyone tried a 100% Chinook bittered and flavoured Ale.

I am doing one at the moment and wondered if anyone could give me an idea of the flavour profile.

I'm using 12.4 AA for a 50 litre brew

32 grams @ 60 mins
40 grams @ 10 mins
40 grams @ 5 mins

works out at about 38 IBU's

waddayareckon??

Regards,
Lindsay.


----------



## jonw (13/12/07)

Lindsay Dive said:


> ... an idea of the flavour profile.



Grapefruit! I've just made an extract APA bittered with Goldings, with later additions of Cascade and Chinook (less of the latter.) It started off being surprisingly similar to grapefruit juice. A few weeks later it has mellowed out quite a lot. I've also just made an AG with a similar hop profile, and the Chinook is nowhere near as overpowering in this brew. 

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## blackbock (13/12/07)

I reckon go for it. I love Chinook and it's such a dominant hop I reckon that it makes no difference whether you use 100% or 30% :lol: 

If anything, I would cut back the flavouring addition a little and add it at flameout.


----------



## Lindsay Dive (13/12/07)

I may add some extra after flameout. I want the beer to finish around the 38 IBU's so I'll leave the additions as they are.

I've just added the first addition of hops.


----------



## Stuster (13/12/07)

As Jon said, grapefruit. I did an all Chinook APA a while ago. A bit rough, but enjoyable none the less. I think your hopping schedule looks good. Not sure you'll need any dry hops, but of course you can taste it before you decide on that. What's the grain bill/yeast?


----------



## Lindsay Dive (13/12/07)

Grain bill is quite simple,

4 kilos Wyermann Pilsner Malt
4.4 kilos Bairds Maris Otter
.5 kilo Cara Pils
.2 kilo 140 Crystal
.04 kilo Chocolate Malt

And I'm cheating today and using Safale S-04 that is left over from another brew.


----------



## joecast (13/12/07)

doing something similar myself at the moment.
26g @ 60min 
20g @ 40min
20g @ 5min
20L for about 70IBU.

cant wait to taste it but the pellets did smell damn nice. of course i think all pellets smell nice  
hope to have it ready to drink around new years. i'll post back after a sample.


----------



## Lindsay Dive (13/12/07)

That works out at about 75 IBU's.....mate, that will make your tongue curl up


----------



## chimera (13/12/07)

I believe 'distinctive' would be a nice word to use with chinook hops.

Tried 20G @ 5min on an light bodied average bitterness 'Aussie Ale' a few months back as it was about all I had in the fridge when misguided inspiration took me.
Its beginning to mellow now but I don't think ill be using Chinook as a late addition hop in a pale beer again :huh:


----------



## dicko (13/12/07)

Chimera said:


> I believe 'distinctive' would be a nice word to use with chinook hops.
> 
> Tried 20G @ 5min on an light bodied average bitterness 'Aussie Ale' a few months back as it was about all I had in the fridge when misguided inspiration took me.
> Its beginning to mellow now but I don't think ill be using Chinook as a late addition hop in a pale beer again :huh:



Yes I agree, Chinook is a hop that you either love or hate.
I bittered an apa with it once - never again.
:icon_vomit: 

Only my opinion B) 

Cheers


----------



## JasonY (13/12/07)

For me its a late hop only, the beers I have used it for bittering in have all been pretty harsh  a nice flame-out hop in an ipa but


----------



## Uncle Fester (13/12/07)

Have used Chinook to great effect in a hopburst.

Will be doing another this week if SWMBO leaves the house long enough for me to get the mashtun full and to temperature. h34r:


----------



## Wardhog (13/12/07)

Uncle Fester said:


> Have used Chinook to great effect in a hopburst.



Seconding this - I used a Chinook/Cascade combo and the result was good (fruity, but still good).


----------



## Lindsay Dive (13/12/07)

All done. Completed two brews today, both the same. Second brew is chilling whilst I type. Decided not to add any hops at flame out.

Should be interesting!! Grapefruit here we come  

Regards and thanks,
Lindsay.


----------



## Steve (13/12/07)

Lindsay Dive said:


> All done. Completed two brews today, both the same. Second brew is chilling whilst I type. Decided not to add any hops at flame out.
> 
> Should be interesting!! Grapefruit here we come
> 
> ...



Lindsay...it will be grapefruit for about a month then it should settle to a very quaffable beverage. Happened with me not too long ago. Did a chinook, cascade APA. I keg so they dont last a couple of weeks before they are empty - it was only just drinkable due to the grapefruit. This one batch I bottled four pet bottles and tasted them after a month. It was like chalk n cheese compared to the green kegged stuff beautifully balanced n mellow.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Weizguy (13/12/07)

yeah, I know I'm late with this feedback, but I'd like to mention that I've made a few Arrogant Bastard clones that use all Chinook, and weigh in at about 70 IBUs. 45 IBU (90 min) + 22 IBU (30 min) and 0.8g/litre at flameout

With a whole whack (and I do mean "whack") of Chinook flavour and aroma, it's definitely not for the timid.

The flavour is one that I didn't enjoy initially, but came to really appreciate. The fruitiness is very OTT, which is prob why Stone use them for the Arrogant ale.

I'm sure you'll enjoy them Lindsay...just maybe not from the outset, unless you are already acclimated to them. They'll certainly stop the neighbours from stealing your beer :lol: 

Beerz
Les


----------



## Lindsay Dive (13/12/07)

Maybe I'll try some at a later date with some WLP300 and go the whole Banana and Grapefruit deal........fruit salad beer :icon_cheers:


----------



## warra48 (13/12/07)

I like Chinook, and have used them for some bittering, and to dry hop LCPA and SNPA type clones. However, I prefer them in combination with Cascade.
If you are using all Chinook, you'd better learn to love an over the top hop beer.


----------



## randyrob (14/12/07)

i used 25g of chinhook for bittering (23L batch) in my first ever batch of all grain, that mixed with low efficiency
and i struggled through each and every bottle to teach myself a lesson and swore of chinhook for ever!

almost a year later now and i added a bit late to the mix in a hopburst and it came out a treat (1st place State Comp)

i've now found myself craving the flavour some so my latest batch in primary has 10g for bittering, 
tho it is prominent in smell and taste from the hydro samples i have been taking during the week
i just know it is going to come out a tasty beer!

Good Luck Rob.


----------



## joecast (29/12/07)

ok, just had a quick taste after two days in the keg. 
yeah, its bitter all right. comes in late and strong. seems like its almost in the after taste so we'll see how it changes over time. couldnt pick up much grapefruit, but that might change as the carb picks up (still a little flat). will know more in a week or so. cheers


----------



## Trough Lolly (30/12/07)

My favourite APA is predominantly Chinook with a dash of NB for flavour and Cascade at flameout. Sure it takes 3-4 weeks to lose its greeness, but IMO, Chinook is an excellent hop for APA's.

If you want to try something different, make a stout and bitter it with Chinook - it's quite nice and not unlike Sierra Nevada Stout...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Lindsay Dive (30/12/07)

I have my "Chopper Ale" kegged now and we're drinking it. There is not a predominant Grapefruit flavour, it's definitely there but not overpowering. 

I stated earlier, I made this ale with the idea of having the IBU's running at about the high thirties and I find the beer quite pleasant BUT the head retention is a bit disappointing. I normally have really good head retention but this ale has let me down. I don't know if I can point a finger at the hops or not but when you have a problem, it's makes you feel better if you can blame something or someone!!


----------



## railgun_livewire (23/10/09)

I'm sampling the first of a brown ale made only with Chinook.

I'm not too sure 'exactly' how much I used, but I wish I'd used more.
Flavours on mine have been dried apricot.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (23/10/09)

Chinook is an evil, evil hop...

Even time does not tame the beast...

Cheers


----------



## brettprevans (23/10/09)

What's the receipe TL?


----------



## Mantis (25/10/09)

A while ago I did a simple APA with all chinook. Only bittered to 30IBU and I still remember the grapefruit flavours. 
Have done this same brew with all POR and all Cascade as well and probably a toss up b/n the chinook and cascade versions.


----------



## dougsbrew (20/9/13)

Was planning an all chinook brew tommorow but now i have cold feet.
Planning a pale ale, probably 50/50 chinook/n brewer at 60.
Anyone else gone big with chinook in their brew?


----------



## manticle (20/9/13)

I've used homegrown (not by me) flowers in a 100% something orother - I think a partial us brown years ago..

I use it a bit combined with hops like cascade. Very pine/resin to my palate. I like it but I refer it with some sweet malt and fruit to balance.


----------



## Pickaxe (20/9/13)

Fellas, I've got 90 gms each of Chinook and caacade pellets to go in a 23l batch - 
5kg pale malt bb
1kg Munich I
200 gm crystal
50 gm chocolate 
Mash @ 67 for 90 min.

30g Chinook @ 20 min 23.4 ibus
20g Chinook @ 15 12.8 ibu
15g cascade @ 15 4.1 ibu
20g Chinook @ 10 9.3 ibu
15g cascade @ 10 3 ibu
25g Chinook @ 0
20g cascade @ 0

Og 1054
Fg 1010
Ibu 54
Ibu/sg ratio 0.977
Eff 65%
Safale us 05.

Could get 67-68% eff, but.not certain.

How do you reckon she'll go?


----------



## Pickaxe (20/9/13)

Should say, I love tower ipa, not ready for higher hrav brewing, but wanna hit something toward in IPA. That's the inspiration though.


----------



## Cocko (20/9/13)

Chinook late alone will be your worst decision yet.

Try it, sure, live by experience,

Straight chinook - NO.

It is a bittering hop for a reason.

Blend it.

Just sayin.


----------



## Yob (20/9/13)

Like Manticle, I like Chinook with other hops, seems to me to add dimension and balance fruity hops but (like Simcoe) too much can dominate, it can give a real resinous pine that requires friends... Love the hop bit in moderation, I've recently brewed with it for summer stocks and am looking forward to it..


----------



## Pickaxe (20/9/13)

Thank you, cocko, trying to find a tower ipa recipe is murder. 

Anyone suggest how to proceed?


----------



## Pickaxe (20/9/13)

Tower is only.Chinook and cascade


----------



## Cocko (20/9/13)

Pickaxe, absolutely shooting from the hip...

I would go Chinook at 15 or 10.. then atleast, equal amounts of Chinook + Cascade at 5 and 0...

Main thought - dry with HEAPS of Cascade, maybe 2.5 - 3 G/L for dry.

Just blind shooting.


----------



## Cocko (20/9/13)

Just saw you post...

IMO - and it may be well opinionated, never EVER go chinook ONLY dry.

Again, 2c.


----------



## pressure_tested (20/9/13)

Pickaxe, have you looked at the LCPA clone (old version) on here somewhere. It's similar malt and hop bill minus the chocolate, equal parts cascade and chinook and using east kent to bitter. Lots of good revuewa


----------



## Cocko (20/9/13)

It may be just me Yob, but I find it grassy on its own and the resins over powering?


----------



## Pickaxe (20/9/13)

Just find lcpa lacks the punch. Maybe more of a 60 min add Chinook side and more cascade focus flavor side will get the balance? 

So from what people are saying , be wary of Chinook late yeah? I know its bigger than simcoe, but I love pine, but I know is not a session beer. 
I love simcoe, but only know it with others. Pine.and me are good..

I'll rejig the recipe.


----------



## Cocko (20/9/13)

Try it.

Do what you think is what you want Pickaxe, Obviously.

Report back with your opinion.

God speed.


----------



## Pickaxe (20/9/13)

Drop the chocolate? I know choc can dry on.the pallete?


----------



## Cocko (20/9/13)

Na, that choc amount will give a little colour, not much more...

Drop the Chinook at zero.

Done.


----------



## Pickaxe (20/9/13)

Cocko said:


> Try it.
> 
> Do what you think is what you want Pickaxe, Obviously.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a warning if ever I've heard one. I'll research, and get back to ya.

What I don't.understand is I love pine, I love resin, I love that rich tang, but I'm not sure how to replicate it. Is like a beer acid drop (for my brethren that remember acid drop lollies). 
That balance between. Undrinkable and super tang.. 

Research to be done.


----------



## drsmurto (21/9/13)

I use homegrown chinook all the time by itself and have been heavy handed with late additions. I've done a 10 min IPA with them requiring ~10g/L at 10 mins. Loved it.

My current stout on tap has a big late addition of chinook. Loving it.

As Cocko has suggested, give it a go for yourself and see what you think.


----------



## Pickaxe (22/9/13)

Sorry Cocko, after reading again, I get where you're coming from. So I'm gonna go with this next brew. Maybe a bit more sweetness will help balance things up. About 0.966 IBU/SG

5kg pale malt bb
1kg Munich I
300 gm crystal
100g Dex

Mash @ 67 for 90 min.

30g Chinook @ 20 min 23.4 ibus
20g Chinook @ 15 12.8 ibu
20g cascade @ 15 4.1 ibu
20g Chinook @ 10 9.3 ibu
25g cascade @ 0

OG 1056
FG 1012
ABV 6.4 with bottling


----------



## dougsbrew (10/10/13)

Well for WIW my 50/50 brew @ 60 min came out really well, mostly galaxy malt at 1010fg - 4%alc.
This is a brew again summer session ale, nice crisp citrusy, just a hint of citrus pith(not unpleasant) which I
imagine would be more prominent if going over 50/50. However I am tempted to go 70/30.. or chuck in more late.
Maybe a bit of both. I have trouble brewing the exact same recipe twice.


----------



## bmarshall (10/10/13)

Holgate roadtrip, boatrocker hop bomb and brewdog punk ipa all have chinook.
All great beers.


----------



## Yob (10/10/13)

Ooh ooh!! Still havnt had the hop bomb... Where'd you pick one Up?


----------



## fletcher (10/10/13)

tower 10 IPA is all chinook too apart from the dry hops. lovely drop


----------



## bmarshall (11/10/13)

Yob said:


> Ooh ooh!! Still havnt had the hop bomb... Where'd you pick one Up?


Purvis, slowbeer or grape and grain in moorabbin.

There smash is very smash-able easy drinking.


----------



## jzabski (11/10/13)

I use Chinook and Galaxy in my house apa to around 70 IBU with Chinook being the buttering hop. I love it and try to have a keg of it on tap or ready to go. Seems to be a great hop to blend with as Yob said.


----------

